# HIIT-Tabata Protocol Using Weights and Conventional Weight Training



## fmiceli (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I've been lurking for a while and learning a lot but now I have a question.

I have read the following article (link is included below):
The Tabata Method
Fat Loss in Four Minutes
by Dan John

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=D6956495D57CC13687C2E79A0BD713D5.ba13?id=490160

My question is....

When using weights while doing the Tabata method do you have to worry about overlap with your regular weight training? What I mean is if you are going to do "Thrusters" as described in the article on day 1, can you do conventional weight training for legs and shoulders the next day or do you wait until the muscle is recovered from that style of work out before you excercise them on another style of workout?

I hope my question makes sense.


----------

